# Only one but better than nothing



## Wookie (Oct 2, 2007)

Hooked up with a black 24incher at Sykes today. The small trout daddy was caught by my partner. The bite was tough all day for most except 4 guys working one spot. They slammed a Big sheepie and several Drum the size of mine during the time I was there. Tried to catch a Pomp or anything else that would bite at sunrise by Pickens gate but no joy.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice job :clap

We were out there today. My friend 'FishingAddict' hooked up on a big red but it busted him off on the pilings :banghead.


----------



## fishingnoob (Oct 20, 2007)

nice catch ..glad someone is getting to catch something :clap


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Gald to see someones going and actually catching.....Great Job:bowdown


----------



## yucarenow (Oct 3, 2007)

nice drum, were you using shrimp or what?


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice drum and flip flops


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

:clap:hungry


----------



## Wookie (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Midnight Rider (1/28/2008)*Nice drum and flip flops


Hey thanks for the flip flop comment lol. I was just using them for a reference in size since you can't see the tape measure. Funny thing is all day I used live/freshly dead shrimp and nothing. I broke out the cup of refrozen shrimp in salt (hey thanks to whoever put that ideal on here) I had for almost two weeks and finally got a bit with it.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

:clap


----------

